
First photo of Cadillac Lyriq EV’s nearly 3-foot monster display - Element_
https://electrek.co/2020/07/20/exclusive-first-photo-of-cadillac-lyriq-evs-nearly-3-foot-monster-display/
======
jqpabc123
What a gaudy abomination! A big part of it's functionality appears to be
distracting the driver --- and impressing the boomers next door.

Take most of the screen away, leave the bare essentials needed to successfully
and safely operate the vehicle --- and then if you have additional pertinent
info for the driver, convey it audibly or verbally.

Just my opinion.

